# T-Mac needs help on the team!



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

I ain't the only one who believes this but T-Mac can't do everything on the team! We have to get Grant Hill and Horace Grant back so we could be a team!

starting line-up
1.PG Darrel Armstrong/Rookie for the 02-04
2.SG-Tracy Mcgrady/Girchek
3.SF-Grant Hill/Drew Gooden
4.PF-Horace Grant/Steven Hunter
5.C-Horace Grant/

I'm missing someone! But something like that!

  :yes:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I think Orlando can get something better than Horace Grant. Hill is a big question mark, and I think Giricek can be bumped to the 3. Gooden is an improving rookie at the 4 spot, and he may be that 2nd option next season. The center position really kills Orlando, they had better hope they get a good FA this summer or Steven Hunter develops quickly. 

I don't know what they could do for their 5 spot, maybe a trade with Atlanta for Ratliff?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

My First Post!!! Woo-Hoo!

The Magic are set with T-Mac, Giricek, and Gooden as starters. If Hill is ever healthy again he will be the sixth-man. In order for the Magic to succeed they need to draft a pg (either Ridnour or Gaines probably) plus sign a center with the mid-level exception. Some possibilities include Keon Clark, PJ Brown, and Brad Miller.

PG- Ridnour, Armstrong
SG- T-Mac, Giricek, Sasser
SF- Giricek, Garrity, Sasser, Hill?
PF- Gooden, Garrity, Hunter
C- Clark, Hunter, DeClerq

That's a top-notch team in the east :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Maybe its time to trade him and get 2 allstars in return...:whoknows:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Horace Grant is not gonna play for Rivers again after their incident this season.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

I don't know but everyone has to work as a team next year?
In the playoff's they finnaly starting working as a team, then the last two games mcgrady had to do it all.

He also had to do it in the season! so hopefully they can work as a team to the beginning through the end!

But Rivers shouldn't have traded Miller(Mcgrady's Best Friend) thats when the team started to do bad then they got to know each other and they started to like each other

T-MAC=03-04 Mvp Award


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reece Gaines</b>!
> 
> 
> But Rivers shouldn't have traded Miller(Mcgrady's Best Friend) thats when the team started to do bad then they got to know each other and they started to like each other
> ...


I dont know what you were watching, but IMO Orlando become a much better team after the trade. Giricek was nearly matching Miller's output himself, then add Gooden.

I think near the end of the season you could really start to see a relationship developing between Tmac and the two rooks. 

Miller was a good player, but getting two quality starters for one quality starters is always a good move, especially with a team that doesnt have nearly any depth.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Long term it was a better prospect, still sad to lose miller


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

I hope we do better next year?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

They really need a defensive center or a skilled PG.Hill wont come bck.If he does then it'll be a miracle.He should retire already so that magic could use the money to go get someone in free angency like Jermaine oneal.Why bother waiting for Hill to come back,He wont come back.

Like someone mention here try to get ratliff in a trade.

Gooden will explode this year so get ready to see a different team.
Ready to make some noise.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> Gooden will explode this year so get ready to see a different team.
> Ready to make some noise.


ooh yes, and it will be a mighty frightening sight. I seriously think he will join Amare as the Shawn Kemp (of the golden era) impersinators. Watch this space


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*tmac does need help ill agree on that*

but he also needs to quit runnin his mout to the other team in the playoffs.. and pissing them off..
that and shooting in the low 30% range the last 3 games might help..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: tmac does need help ill agree on that*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> but he also needs to quit runnin his mout to the other team in the playoffs.. and pissing them off..
> that and shooting in the low 30% range the last 3 games might help..


Here we go again ... just couldn't wait to get in and get some heat on Tmac. Very, very sad.

Tmac is just fine.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*BTW - welcome to BBB !!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> My First Post!!! Woo-Hoo!
> 
> The Magic are set with T-Mac, Giricek, and Gooden as starters. If Hill is ever healthy again he will be the sixth-man. In order for the Magic to succeed they need to draft a pg (either Ridnour or Gaines probably) plus sign a center with the mid-level exception. Some possibilities include Keon Clark, PJ Brown, and Brad Miller.
> ...


I don't think that is a top notch team - even in the east.

TMac needs some big time help at the Center, shooting guard, and point guard positions.

TMac should be playing the small forward and Giricek can be a back up #2 guard and sf.

Armstrong is done - put a fork in that OLDER than his age body!

Sasser is a walking disaster - get rid of him - SOON!

Gooden is a keeper. 

Now IF the Magic can lure a pf like PJ Brown, 
a center like Brad Miller, 
and a sg/point guard combo like Antonio Daniels - 
then TMac would have what he should have had all along in Magicland - real players instead of so many CBA players to haul around on his sore back.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I agree, Tmac really needs help.

With Grant Hill gone I don't think he will get much of it.

Gooden and Giricek are solid but not exactly excellent second options. Magic need one quality BIG man or an above average PG if they want to improve next season.

If Gooden turns into an All Star type of big man and Giricek continues to improve then the Magic are OK. But if not the Magic are no better than last seasons team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> I agree, Tmac really needs help.
> 
> With Grant Hill gone I don't think he will get much of it.
> ...


Exactly!


----------

